# Lotsa' Dots & Spots



## Lara

...in Art, Photography, Fashion, Flora, Fauna, Food, Freckles, Games,
Textile Patterns, Pets, Landscapes, Illusions, the Universe, Locations,
Jewelry, Ocean-Life, Cities, Whimsical, Candy, Cartoons, Shoes,
Surrealism, Seasons, Holidays...C'mon, Dot's and Spots are Fun!

Doe Dots


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Dice Dots and Spots


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Kaila

I love this thread.
I can't explain why; the reasons are inexplicable, but I am enjoying it. Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 178909


Your Leopard post, Paco Dennis, reminds me of
this one I posted somewhere else...many moons ago


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_"WHAT IS A DOT?  A SPOT -- A SPECK -- A NOTHING!  YET, BY HIS CUNNING, ONE MAN COULD MAKE A DOT A MONSTROUS MENACE!  INDEED, WITH A NUMBER OF DOTS, HE ALMOST BECAME THE MASTER OF *BATMAN* AND *ROBIN*"!  HOW HE DID THIS, AND HOW HE MET HIS DOWNFALL, YOU'LL SOON KNOW AS YOU FOLLOW THE CRIMINAL CAREER OF _*"THE BIZARRE POLKA-DOT MAN"!*

The Polka Dot Man's Secret Origin


----------



## Meanderer

Polka dots painting by tulika kashyap


----------



## Meanderer

The Domino Effect​A grayscale image of a sculpture with dominoes falling in the city of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  I also have a color version - "The Bigger They Are".
OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA



 by Brian Wallace​


----------



## Pinky




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Very cute dots in the OP.  I remember eating those Dots when I was young. I read little Dot comics too. Like the black and white dotted dress and the dotted hat is sharp too!


----------



## Meanderer

@Lara   I am enjoying immensely, your delightful and fun thread!  It is 'Spot-On'!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

*Connect the dots*.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> *Connect the dots*.


----------



## Lara

*Coffea arabica*, also known as the Arabian coffee, "coffee shrub of Arabia", "mountain coffee" or "arabica coffee", is a species of Coffea. It is believed to be the first species of coffee to be cultivated, and is the dominant cultivar, representing about 60% of global production.


----------



## Marie5656

*Concord grapes...my grandfather planted a concord grapevine in our back yard. I thought ALL kids had their own grapvine,

*


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RnR

Dot art paintings are now internationally recognised as unique and integral to Australian Aboriginal Art. Each design often tells a story.


----------



## Lara

@RnR, that's so interesting. So the dots and wavy lines are likely about rain and a flowing river between 2 waterholes perhaps in celebration of being relieved of a drought that the Aboriginies often suffer from. It's beautiful.

@Marie5656, what a sweet memory about your grandfathers's grapevine.

@Meanderer  Thank you. I'm really enjoying everyones "Spot On" images....and your clever puns of course haha

@Pinky "Little Dot" was my favorite comic book. It's fun to see it again after all these years


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Art Deco 1920


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Dotty Designs​


----------



## Meanderer

Connect the dots (a poem)

a hopeful message for those times when nothing seems to make sense. 

"When you feel a bit confused as though your purpose isn't clear, 
I encourage you to carry on; persist to persevere. 
Your endeavors may seem worthless 'til you look in retrospect. 
Well, you can't connect the dots unless you've made dots to connect"! 

an original poem by johann milios.


----------



## Lara

*G*ood morning...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Dots & Spots Art


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

RnR said:


> Dot art paintings are now internationally recognised as unique and integral to Australian Aboriginal Art. Each design often tells a story.


I have a tablecloth and wall hangings of Australian aboriginal dot paintings that I bought in a small town outside Adelaide SA. Interesting how to interpret the paintings.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Some like it Spot!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Jackie O


----------



## Lara

Candy Dots from the Penny Candy Store


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Clara Bow


----------



## Marie5656

*This baby zebra was born with dots!!!  Dot the Zebra  more pics in article*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

It looks like a worm photo-bombed this lovely fine-art photograph...
OH hahaha...it's the top of it's "cocks-comb" on his head


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Puffer Fish


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

That's cool Ken!
Reminds me of this Optical Illusion...but you have to...
scroll kinda' fast up and down for the full effect


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Happy Senior Citizen's Day!
8/21/2021...*Just have FUN!!*


----------



## Lara

Painted Rock, Shell, and Starfish


----------



## Lara

Dots of Pearls & Pearly Polished Toes


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

Lara said:


> That's cool Ken!
> Reminds me of this Optical Illusion...but you have to...
> scroll kinda' fast up and down for the full effect
> 
> View attachment 179665


----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

@Paco Dennis...I love playing matchmaker. Aren't they cute together?


----------



## Lara

This is like folk art but artist is unknown


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Omgosh!!! I chose the painting post #123 randomly, who knows when....posted it and said I didn't know the artist (didn't see sig. Then I went to my folder and scrolled through to this one I had saved at a different time and place. And I thought "hey the style looks kind of similar" and...what?! They're both signed Gerald!! What a coincidence. I have so many art pics in my folder it's crazy! And never heard of Gerald before...but I like his art.
I didn't notice the artists name on the little one at first.

I'll post her again side-by-side so you can see what I mean...


----------



## Lara

Appaloosa Horse


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

It's a handbag apparently...


----------



## Lara

This is NOT a gif...if you look at it when you are way off to the side of the computer it's motionless. It must be that our eyes are fluttering a little while we stare straight ahead. Or if you stare at the center black dot it will stop. Crazy!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Octopus Dots


----------



## Lara

Whale Dots


----------



## Lara

Sting Ray Dots


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

I'm loving most of the polka dots!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ronni

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 179353


This is called an Angel wing begonia. I have one as a houseplant!


----------



## hollydolly

Spotty Salt & pepper containers...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

I posted this somewhere else
but this time it's about the dots..


----------



## Lara

Spots of Light


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Scroll up and down and the pic will move...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Wow Ken...that reminds me of a Scandinavian produced mobile I own 
which was originally designed by Alexander Calder I believe. I have others too.


----------



## Lara

YUMMY. COOKIES. DOTS.


----------



## Lara

2 BIG DOTS!
Earth and Moon was photographed on October 15th, 2018


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpanightowl

.--. . .- -.-. . / .. ... / -. --- - / - .... . / .- -... ... . -. -.-. . / --- ..-. / .--. . .- -.-. . / -... ..- - / - .... . / .- -... .. .-.. .. - -.-- / - --- / -.-. --- .--. . / .-- .. - .... / .. -


----------



## Lara

Clever oldpanightowl. I wonder what it says.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Lara said:


> I wonder what it says.


It's a double super secret message from Little Orphan Annie.


----------



## Lara

Well, who knew one could learn so much in a "lotsa' dots" thread 
How did I grow up without Orphan Annie's radio secret society and Ralphie's decoder.
But I did grow up with a taste of Ovaltine Yuk
Speaking of night owl...I've been up since 3am

Dots & Spots


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Dew Drops


----------



## Lara

Diamond Dots


----------



## oldpanightowl

Lara said:


> Well, who knew one could learn so much in a "lotsa' dots" thread
> How did I grow up without Orphan Annie's radio secret society and Ralphie's decoder.
> But I did grow up with a taste of Ovaltine Yuk
> Speaking of night owl...I've been up since 3am
> View attachment 180968
> Dots & Spots


I got off the forum not long after my post. Little Orphan Annie was before my time too. Funny you mentioned Ralphie. For some reason he popped into my mind when I read your question. If you are still interested the code states:
Peace is not the abscence of conflict but the ability to cope with it. As far as I know the author is unknown but that quote has gotten me through a few bad patches.


----------



## Lara

Sea Glass


----------



## Lara

Blown Glass Jelly Fish


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Red Spot Blenny Fish


----------



## RadishRose

spotted owl


----------



## RadishRose

connect the dots


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky

Australian aboriginal dot painting.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

There lies a conversation in his eyes...and some dots and spots


----------



## Lara

scroll up and down...


----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Lara

Tragopan Pheasant


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

7Up's Very Own Cool Spot


----------



## Lara

Cactus Dots


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

What.


----------



## Lara

African Canvas


----------



## Lara

Antique Bubble Gum Machine and Snoopy


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## Lara

Spots ~ by Sol Halabi ~ Argentine Painter ~ Tutt 'Art


----------



## Lara

*B*lue *D*art *F*rog


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> Spots ~ by Sol Halabi ~ Argentine Painter ~ Tutt 'Art
> View attachment 182035


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Love that gif you posted, @Ken N Tx


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SmoothSeas

concentric rings kinda, sorta count, don't they?

this mama lemur and her baby are so cute...



​


----------



## Lara

Sure it counts @SmoothSeas ! Plus their eyes are dots! And when they're THAT adorable you can get away with anything! 
I like how you think outside the box...makes it interesting.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

^ Awesome gifs Ken and RadishRose!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

Dots with Attitude...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

The blue ringed octopus

it is one of the deadliest animals in the world. It doesn’t have razor-sharp teeth or even the ability to travel particularly fast, but it does produce a paralyzing neurotoxin that can leave unsuspecting company paralyzed — or dead.

​


----------



## Lara

KLIMT


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

The Beatles ...eye dots and bubble dots


----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

I guess I'm suppose to enter my own meme in the bubble
It would probably say "I'm "Little Dot" all grown up"
See next post for the 1953 Little Dot Comic Book on Ebay for $7,500


----------



## Lara

1953 Comic Book... 
On sale right now for $7,500 on Ebay


----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Lara

Goodnight. ~ Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

pretty kitty spots


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Red Spotted Blenny Bienniella chrysospilos


----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> Red Spotted Blenny Bienniella chrysospilos
> 
> View attachment 183050


OMG!


----------



## Lara

I know right? 
There are many different Blenny fish types. 
I posted one a few pages ago and then there are these...


----------



## Lara

Last Blenny fish post. 
I wanted to post her separately because she just seems more delicate than the others


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Lara

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Lara

Johnny Depp 
The Mad Hatter
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Ken N Tx said:


>


Good find, Ken! So cute. Thx for posting it


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

RubyK said:


>


Minnie Mouse finally got her star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame 
and Katy Perry  was there to honor her at the celebration. Fun pic @Ruby K


----------



## Lara

And, how can anyone forget the Pretty Woman 
in that Polka Dot Dress....Julia Roberts


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Cool, Ken!
Still Life Photography "Red Spotted" Jacqueline-Hammer


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

_Lemon Dots & Daisy Dots & a Little Sleeping Beauty _


----------



## Lara

...another perspective for Lemon Dots


----------



## Lara

Do you see them? 
Stare at it. 
What do you see?


----------



## Lara

Peek-a-boo


----------



## Lara

Tiffin Python Art


----------



## SmoothSeas

love the expressions on their faces...


​


----------



## Lara

It's still Friday...barely


----------



## Lara

Dippin' Dots
Ever taste these frozen ice cream treats? 
They filed for bankruptcy to avoid foreclosure because of 11 million in loans.
They are still in business...it happens...only in America


----------



## RadishRose

Georges Seurat, examples of his Pointillism technique.


----------



## Lara

Love Seurat @RadishRose Great examples!
Here's Ton Dubbeldam...a Dutch painter


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Good Morning...Food Art for Breakfast!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lara

Night Bubbles...this link is so very relaxing. Make sure the volume is on:
Click here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sLu-TRYOeI

Good Night...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Love Seurat @RadishRose Great examples!
> Here's Ton Dubbeldam...a Dutch painter
> 
> View attachment 185618 View attachment 185622 View attachment 185621


Love them Lara. Thanks.Here's another...


----------



## Lara

Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Rare 1986 Glazed Vase by Beatrice Woods (pictured).
Beatrice Wood Center for the Arts
Ojai, CA


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

...goodnight


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Lotsa' Dots of Pumpkins. October is here!


----------



## Lara

Cool Artsy Pumpkins


----------



## Lara

Delicate Dots. White Paper Cut Flower


----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Artistic Dots in Saturated Hues of Pink, Peach, and Lavender Flowers
The first one is titled "Good Morning"


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

This cat was originally upside down and title "Upside-down Cat". 
But I found it really annoying to look at upside-down so I downside-upped it.


----------



## SmoothSeas

A bee shot with a high resolution camera...


​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Fresh Flowers and Berries


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

lollip*O*ps and d*O*ts


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 188095​





Ken N Tx said:


>


Smooth Seas and Ken...these are amazing fish! I've never seen anything like them before. Fascinating.


----------



## Lara

One of my children did this in elementary school 
on a T-Shirt and I've saved it all these years


----------



## Lara

Amazing Ape Art...sculpture using pencil points


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

_ River Rock Sculpture Art _


----------



## Lara

* Beach** Rock** Portrait Art *


----------



## Lara

The Great Wave after Hokusai


----------



## Lara

My mother collected these on Hayama Beach when we lived in Japan 1959-1962 and displayed them in an antique Japanese Hibachi covered with a piece of glass. 

We moved back to the US. I took my children on a vacation to St. Thomas in 2004 and upon returning I added the green "sea biscuit" (upper left) I had found on the island there. My mother had a little hissy-fit over me adding to what was intended to be "Japanese only" so I removed it after I took this photo.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Hi @Ken N Tx
You may have meant for your post
to have a circular motion via gif like this?
But I like yours too because its bigger. So cool.
_(credit for gif from @RadishRose )_


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

House of Mirrors...and Dots


----------



## Lara

Cockatoo?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

haha....that's sooo cute, Ken. Love the smile and foot.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

@Ken N Tx  OMGosh! There aren't enough emojis for that


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Dragon Fruit


----------



## Lara

Dots of Armadillos  
and Dotted Guinea Hens
~ _Elisabeth Maurland_


----------



## Lara

Art Glass Vase _~ by Ken & Ingrid Hanson _$450


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Artist: Jane Spakowsky...Calling From The Deep...and Petals & Leaves (below)


----------



## Lara

Artist: Jane Sakowsky....Transcendence


----------



## Lara

Moody Blues.....and Waiting for Spring


----------



## gamboolman

Floaters - ha !


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Sharing.


----------



## Lara

Dots of Light in Melbourne


----------



## Lara

_*To thine own self be true...*_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 1
*********************************************
_*‘Pachatata Dreamtime Sisters’...*_*Colleen Wallace Nungari
from Utopia in central australia*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 2
*********************************************
*Dinny Nolan Jampitjii....Aboriginal Community NT*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 3
*********************************************
*Lin Onus...Australian of Scottish Aboriginal origins*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 4
*********************************************
*Millie Skeen Nampitjin ....Western Australia
*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 5
*********************************************
*Linen...Josette Young Perrurle*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 6
*********************************************
*Craig Koomeeta...Shark...from far north Queensland*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 7
*********************************************
*Tjunkaya Tapaya
*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 8
*********************************************
*Monarch Buffalo Horn...Kota
*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 9
*********************************************
*Moon Vase Kangaroo...Ghan
*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 10
*********************************************
*Lines...Vicki Cullinan...Appy Lands
*


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 11
**********************************************
*Tali Sand Dunes...Tjimpuna Williams *(Stoneware)


----------



## Lara

Aussie Indigenous Dreamtime Art 12
**********************************************
*...Yinipunga the Sacred Totemic Turtle...
..................Narritjin Maymuru...................*


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Love that cutie-pie, SmoothSeas. She's adorable!
And I'm happy you enjoyed all the Aussie Aboriginal Art and Jane Spakowsky Art 

Tinga Tinga


----------



## Lara

Hi @RnR I noticed you're from Queensland Australia and appreciate Aboriginal Art as you posted a great sample in your post #41 in this thread.

This is just a heads-up that yesterday I posted a dozen samples of beautiful Aussie Indigenous Art from the Hood Museum that
I'm sure you'll enjoy as much as I did. They start in post #389. Here are 3 more...



 
https://www.veniceclayartists.com/aussie-indigenous-arts-hood-museum/


----------



## RnR

Lara said:


> Hi @RnR I noticed you're from Queensland Australia and appreciate Aboriginal Art as you posted a great sample in your post #41 in this thread.
> 
> This is just a heads-up that yesterday I posted a dozen samples of beautiful Aussie Indigenous Art from the Hood Museum that
> I'm sure you'll enjoy as much as I did. They start in post #389. Here are 3 more...
> 
> View attachment 190485
> 
> View attachment 190486 View attachment 190487
> https://www.veniceclayartists.com/aussie-indigenous-arts-hood-museum/


Thanks Lara ... varied and beautiful examples. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lara

Field of White Dandelions


----------



## Lara

Macro Dandelion


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Gustav Klimt


----------



## Lara

Macro Dew Drops on Dandelion


----------



## Lara

Succulent Garden Dots


----------



## Lara

Winding path through aromatic Pines &  Balls of Santolina


----------



## Lara

Barnsley House Garden with Purple Dots of tall Allium Flowers


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Maxfield Parrish


----------



## Lara

Fashion Photography Dots


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

"The Lantern Bearers" by Maxfield Parrish


----------



## Lara

$3,000


----------



## Lara

Eyeball Cookie Dots for Halloween


----------



## Lara

M&M's Chocolate Dot Cookies for National Chocolate Day


----------



## Lara

Polka Dots and Pumpkin Treats for Halloween


----------



## Lara

Creature Cupcakes for Halloween...eek!


----------



## Lara

That's All Folks! ...of Halloween dots...don't adjust your TV lol


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Einstein ~ _by Jane Perkins_


----------



## Lara

Nelson Mandela _~ by Jane Perkins
_


----------



## Lara

White-Tail Deer
New Mexico Artist artist, Iris Scott
Fingerpainting technique


----------



## Lara

Bohdan Hado...Ukraine


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Crafts Dogs are both created by Hinrich Kroeger


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Artist is Jane Perkins(?) and was meant to look similar to a Van Gogh. I see it. 
If I squint my eyes a little I see a little more motion going on like Van Gogh
mastered so brilliantly. Her medium was challenging and she was brave to try.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Decided to post something for the more macho SF viewers of this thread.
You're welcome @Ken N Tx , @Meanderer , and @hawkdon


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Sword


----------



## Lara

"DOT" is a decal for a Motorcycle Helmet



Motorcycle Helmets...Scorpion


----------



## Lara

Rock Climbing


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Skiing tempo-dualski-tessier


----------



## Lara

Off-Roading


----------



## Lara

Jeep Wrangler


----------



## Lara

1KSmiles ...the dive


----------



## Lara

Belize Shark...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_Silhouette...
Natural Hair and Wellness Expo_


----------



## Lara

_Wishing you dots of love, 
dots of flowers, and dots of rocks _


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Maxfield Parrish 1904 (artist)
Joni Mitchell 1969 (lyrics)


Both Sides Now 
written by Joni Mitchell 1969

Bows and flows of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way

But now they only block the sun
They rain and snow on everyone
So many things I would have done
But clouds got in my way

Moons and Junes and ferris wheels
The dizzy dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real
I've looked at love that way

Tears and fears and feeling proud
To say, "I love you" right out loud
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds
I've looked at love that way

But now old friends are acting strange
They shake their heads, they say I've changed
Well something's lost, but something's gained
In living every day

I've looked at life from both sides now
From win and lose and still somehow
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all

(all but 2 stanzas)


----------



## Lara

ORIENT & FLUME HAWTHORN MILLEFIORI AND TORCHWORK STUDIO​


----------



## Lara

Hawthorn


----------



## Lara

Ted and Ingrid Hanson


----------



## Lara

Topiary Garden


----------



## Lara

I love this peaceful sweet textured painting...


----------



## Lara

Korean Artist Jiwoon Pak...inspired by her memories of childhood


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

That's incredible SmoothSeas! A complete spectrum of colors


----------



## Lara

More from Korean artist Jiwoon Pak...


----------



## Lara

Last two from Korean artist Jiwoon Pak inspired by her childhood
(dots on flowers and fawn)


----------



## Bretrick

What used to be widespread across south eastern Australia now is only found in Tasmania
Eastern Quoll - Native Cat


----------



## Lara

Pumpkin Dots


----------



## Lara

*...more and more Pumpkins*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Pussy Willow


----------



## Bretrick

Lara said:


> Pussy Willow
> View attachment 195124


Wow, I have not seen those since I left Tasmania in 1988


----------



## Bretrick

RadishRose said:


>


Your Garden


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bretrick

Female Red tailed Black Cockatoo - Australia
Only the female has the speckling.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

...and the "Eyes" have It


----------



## Lara

Thanksgiving Day Macy's Parade


----------



## Lara

Stefan Beutler ~ photographer


----------



## Lara

Just one Spot


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

Australian Spotted Pardalote
This is one of the smallest of all Australian birds at 8 to 10 centimetres, 3" - 4", in length, and one of the most colourful. 
It is sometimes known as the diamond bird.


----------



## Lara

Speaking of the Australian spotted "diamond bird"...


----------



## Lara

Wolf in Winter


----------



## Lara

"Early Snowfall" by Lucie Bilodeau

It's December 1st and we are transitioning from
Fall to Winter in North America on December 21st
Winter doesn't end until May of 2022

This is a painting...not a photo


----------



## Lara

Steve Jobs


----------



## Bretrick

*Spotted handfish 



*
The Spotted handfish is a small, slow-moving fish that ‘walks’ on its hand-like pectoral and pelvic fins.
Once common in the chilly waters of the lower Derwent estuary in Tasmania, this species has dramatically declined in distribution and abundance since the mid-1980s.
Presently, only a few populations are found in the mouth of the Derwent estuary.
The causes for Spotted handfish decline are yet to be accurately pinpointed, but it is thought that major threats include loss of natural sandy habitat, heavy metal contamination, and the presence of an exotic sea star pest species.
Spotted handfish are now protected under law by both Tasmania and the Commonwealth Government, with research currently directed to monitoring and identifying threats to Spotted handfish populations.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Goodnight, sweet dreams


----------



## Bretrick

Australian Aboriginal artist Melanie Hava 
Sootee Owl and Chicks


----------



## Lara

Silent snowfall against a powerful background 
"...and The Lion Will Lay Down With The Lamb" in peaceful eternity


----------



## Lara

Good morning


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

aww...sweet little owlet @Ken N Tx


----------



## Lara

...and another little sweetie. Nothing "Common" about this Common Loon


----------



## Lara

Well, all I can say is it's on-topic


----------



## Lara

Since we have no place to go...let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

spot the dot...


----------



## Lara

Lizard 1 
Macro photography


----------



## Lara

Lizard 2
Macro Photography

Igor Siwanowicz works at the Max Planck Institution Munich, researching neurobiology. However, having been brought up by a pair of biologists in a house full of atlases and albums, it is inevitable that he has put his scientific career on hold for a while to follow his dream of becoming a nature photographer. Google Books

Affiliation: Howard Hughes Medical Institute
Research interests: Biotechnology, Invertebrate Anatomy, Neuroanatomy, Neurobilogy, Imaging


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

In the lane snow is glistening...


----------



## Bretrick

Yellow Box Fish


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> ...in Art, Photography, Fashion, Flora, Fauna, Food, Freckles, Games,
> Textile Patterns, Pets, Landscapes, Illusions, the Universe, Locations,
> Jewelry, Ocean-Life, Cities, Whimsical, Candy, Cartoons, Shoes,
> Surrealism, Seasons, Holidays...C'mon, Dot's and Spots are Fun!
> 
> Doe Dots
> View attachment 178888


Totally adorable!!


----------



## Lara

Oh Christmas Tree, Oh Christmas Tree. How lovely are your branches.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

Blue ringed Octopus


----------



## Lara

I'm overzealous when it comes to editing.
I edited my previous post just so I could add one period.
There. Enuff periods for eternity. Now I won't worry about it anymore


----------



## RadishRose

Creamy cauliflower and chickpea soup


----------



## Lara

Goodnight my someone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Lara

Cheers!! 2022


----------



## Lara

Wearing Polka Dots is a tradition is some countries.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Lara

Lotsa' Dots for 2022!


----------



## Lara

A Sparkling New Year...YES...Bring it !!


----------



## Lara

May 2022 be a Year to Celebrate!!


----------



## Lara

2022 at the Aussie Hotel! Happy New Year!


----------



## Lara

Lotsa' Dots for 2022!


----------



## Lara

Happy New Year 2022!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Mizmo

AND the Spots


----------



## Lara

Respiratory Failure and Mechanical Ventilation
European Respiratory Society
Event 9-11 June 2022 
Berlin, Germany


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


>




Awww...so cute and cuddly


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lara

Happy New Year 2022


----------



## Lara

...and Winter sets in.... Japan


----------



## Lara

Vogue Condé Nast & Co. Early February 1919


----------



## Lara

_Starling..._


----------



## Lara

Bright Red Cardinal in the Sleet gif


----------



## Lara

Kate Middleton Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara

Young Calf


----------



## Lara

Japanese Antique Geisha Art 1
Mokubei Triptych Feature


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Japanese Antique Geisha Art 2


----------



## Lara

Japanese Woodblock Print from the early 20th Century


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

Triptych of Indigenous Australian Art.
According to Aboriginal belief, all life as it is today - Human, Animal, Bird and Fish is part of one vast unchanging network of relationships which can be traced to the great spirit ancestors of the Dreamtime.


----------



## Lara

This is beautiful @Bretrick . 
So it's from a dream? It has a lovely thought behind it, 
"all of life now as part of a vast unchanging network of relationships"


----------



## Bretrick

Lara said:


> This is beautiful @Bretrick .
> So it's from a dream? It has a lovely thought behind it,
> "all of life now as part of a vast unchanging network of relationships"
> View attachment 202206


It is what the Indigenous people call "The Dreamtime"
https://www.aboriginalart.com.au/culture/dreamtime2.html


----------



## Lara

That's a fascinating article above, Bretric
Very unadulterated and special way of life and thinking...uniquely their own.


----------



## Gary O'

Lotsa' Dots & Spots​
Remember these?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Lotsa' Dots & Spots​
> Remember these?
> 
> View attachment 202263



I still get them, but it is a downloading circle!!


----------



## Bretrick

Gary O' said:


> Lotsa' Dots & Spots​
> Remember these?
> 
> View attachment 202263


Even a young one like me can remember the Television "Shutting Down"


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Arctic Fox


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lara

Wapusk National Park, Manitoba Canada
LQQK for the black Dots


----------



## Lara

Speckled Parrot Fish


----------



## Liberty

Dot foods:


----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Timo Helgert


----------



## Mizmo

> *This is a process called guttation.  The plant is expelling water due to a positive root pressure.*


----------



## Lara

Wow! That's sooo beautiful !!!!!! Thanks for posting it, @Mizmo


----------



## Lara

The Highland Cow. Double Coat provides protection from the snow >>


----------



## Mizmo

Spotted Dick with custard ...yum (really )


----------



## Mizmo

Lara said:


> Wow! That's sooo beautiful !!!!!! Thanks for posting it, @Mizmo



wasn't sure about the word guttation..

from somewhere on Google....
Guttation is the exudation of drops of xylem sap on the tips or edges of leaves of some vascular plants, such as grasses, and a number of fungi. Guttation is not to be confused with dew, which condenses from the atmosphere onto the plant surface. Guttation generally happens during the night time.

..jes thought y'all would like to know that so there...


----------



## Lara

My only thought was that "guttation" 
was too much of a guttural sounding word 
for such a lovely delicate work of nature....
not to mention the "gut" word


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Ceramics Gerasimenko


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lara

Lady Bugs Floating Through the Air on Dandelions...Peace


----------



## Lara

*C**rown **J**ellyfish* are able to make light through bioluminescence.
When they are touched, their bells will light up.
Otherwise, the bell of a crown jellyfish will look transparent when undisturbed.
When they are attacked, crown jellyfish are able to startle, mislead, and distract
their predators with the light that they produce.
They may also use their bioluminescence to lure or dazzle their prey.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

*H*appy* B*elated *B*irthday, @*K*en N Tx !


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lara said:


> *H*appy* B*elated *B*irthday, @*K*en N Tx !
> View attachment 204682View attachment 204683


Thank You..


----------



## Lara

January 2022
.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Splendor in the Glass..."The Bottle Chapel" in Airlie Gardens, Wilmington NC
https://www.ourstate.com/splendor-in-the-glass-at-airlie-gardens/


----------



## Lara

Svetlana grows crystals on her Fantasy Sculptures


----------



## Lara

Photoshop Frog Contest from Bored Panda


----------



## Lara

I've had this "Strawberry Thumbs-Up"
photo for years...kinda' forgot about it


----------



## SmoothSeas

isn't he amazing...


​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## drifter




----------



## SmoothSeas

drifter said:


> View attachment 205092




amazing...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

SmoothSeas said:


> isn't he amazing...
> View attachment 205079


SmoothSeas, I was so intrigued by your post that I wanted to know what it was called and where it was from. The closest I could find was the Grey Peacock Pheasant from SE Asia like Sri Lanka. Here is a short one minute video but the grey variety is not as intriguing as yours nor as beautiful but it does share the same name:


----------



## SmoothSeas

Lara said:


> SmoothSeas, I was so intrigued by your post that I wanted to know what it was called and where it was from. The closest I could find was the Grey Peacock Pheasant from SE Asia like Sri Lanka. Here is a short one minute video but the grey variety is not as intriguing as yours nor as beautiful but it does share the same name:




his pic came up in my FB feed, sans any info,  and I was so enamored, I felt compelled to share.

I intended to do a google image search, but I guess you beat me to it...  appreciate your sharing...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Japanese artist, Ryo Kajiyama. Scary


----------



## Lara

Romantic Fantasy Genre...Elena Shichko


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

_Princess Diana_


----------



## Lara

`
Painted Pinecones look like Fanciful Flowers...


----------



## SmoothSeas

Weedy Sea Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Up Close...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas

A beautiful octopus...  isn't nature amazing...


​

​


----------



## Lara

Koi Fish


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

The Peacock Flounder 
is a master of disguise


----------



## Lara

"Big Ben"..._by Andre Derain 1905_


----------



## Lara

Gem & Glitter Make-up


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Fitz and Floyd Rooster Gardening Gourmet Figurine Ceramic


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

I took this picture today....lots of Icy Dots!


----------



## Lara

^ Good photography @Meanderer !!

Vittorio Zecchin (1914) Venetian Artist


----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Lara

Leopard Gecko shedding it's skin 
looks like it's wearing a Hoodie


----------



## Lara

Ideas to bake for Valentine's Day tomorrow...


----------



## Lara

More ideas to bake for Valentine's Day tomorrow...

.


----------



## Lara

Strawberry Ice Cube


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Today is Valentines Day!


----------



## Lara

Happy Valentines Day!

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

2 Funny Valentines


----------



## Lara

S. Cummings ...Fine Art America


----------



## Lara

"Love Dog" by Daniel Patrick Kessler fine*art*america


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_Roses are Blush
Violets are Blue
Sugars' a Rush
Said the Cockatoo_


----------



## Lara

Canine Valentine


----------



## Lara

Happy Valentines Day from Emerald Isle
Stacked "Dots"


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Dots of nostrils and eyes ha ha
I love our Lover Doggies


----------



## Lara

I hope your Valentines Day was sweet...Goodnight to All


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lara

_Catrin Welz-Stein_


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## 1955




----------



## SmoothSeas

atlas moth...


​


----------



## Lara

^ That is so beautiful SmoothSeas. Amazing ^

Joan Miro...Spain
.


----------



## Lara

Redon Odilon


----------



## Lara

Goodnight from Lotsa' Spots & Dots


----------



## Lara

*Artist: *Igor Emmanuilovich Grabar
*Style: *Pointillism
*Topic: *Winter Forests Morning Winter
*Date: *1907
*Technique: *Oil On Canvas
​


----------



## Lara

Goodnight...


----------



## Lara

_L. Roche_


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

_Good Morning, __macro photo dewdrop_


----------



## Lara

Sam the Dot Man was a folk artist painting EVERYTHING with colorful dots.
I met him once. Now he's painting dots all over the pearly gates of Heaven.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Abstract Art


----------



## Lara

Marbles...fine*art*america


----------



## Mike

This is a Magic picture of dots, look carefully, there is
an animal inside.

Mike.


----------



## Lara

Love this Magic Dot picture! But am I seeing a macro photo of a snake or am I seeing birds?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Those are beautiful @RadishRose !
But after scrutinizing Mike's Magic picture,
now I'm seeing creatures in your purple picture


----------



## Lara

Gold Leaf Spots & Dots #1


----------



## Lara

Gold Leaf Spots #2


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Goodnight.
"Midsummer Evening"...artist Edward Robert Hughes


----------



## Mike

The image is a shark Lara, it is swimming top right to bottom left
and is turning to the front.

Mike.


----------



## Lara

Mike said:


> This is a Magic picture of dots, look carefully, there is an animal inside.
> View attachment 209939


WHOA Mike!
It took me awhile to adjust my eyes but I finally saw it clearly!!
That's really cool!

In order for me to make the shark show up,
I had to totally focus through the picture to beyond the picture for a protruding shark image.
Just crossing my eyes didn't do it.

Now I can bring up a *recessed* 3-D shark by crossing my eyes and waiting. And then also...
I can re-adjust my focus to bring up a *protruding *3-D shark image by staring through the picture and waiting
`


----------



## Mike

The secret to seeing these pictures is to focus your
eyes straight ahead, don't look at one point, try to
get each eye looking at a different place, it is easy
with a paper picture, you hold up to your face till
it touches the nose, keep looking at the same bit
as you slowly move the image away, you will see
hidden object much quicker.

With practice, you can look at one and unfocus your
sight almost immediately.

Mike.


----------



## Lara

Multi-Color Slinky ?


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

_Sea Urchins_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Memories & Muses ~Tamara Madden Art


----------



## Lara

Zenith of Zebulon ~Tamara Madden


----------



## Lara

_Eartha Kitt_


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> _Eartha Kitt_
> View attachment 210866


My mother loved Eartha Kitt and played her records. I remember her song "I Want To Be Evil" ; shocking.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> My mother loved Eartha Kitt and played her records. I remember her song "I Want To Be Evil" ; shocking.


I want to listen to it now, thanks!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Looks kind of like spots on dots to me.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

As hard as it may be to believe, every one of the dogs is named 'Spot'! It's true!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lara

Handmade_ by Marta Filina _


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Beautiful Beaded Woman with Body Paint Art


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lara

Hedy Lamarr, 1940s . . . Women's History Month​Actress credited for helping to co-invent a radio signaling device “Secret Communications System.” 
The system changed radio frequencies to confuse and hinder enemies during World War II, and it's a crucial part of how we communicate wirelessly today.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Lara said:


> Hedy Lamarr, 1940s​Actress credited for helping to co-invent a radio signaling device “Secret Communications System.”
> The system changed radio frequencies to confuse and hinder enemies during World War II, and it's a crucial part of how we communicate wirelessly today.





Brains AND beauty! She was one of a kind, for sure!
Lots of wonder women in that era but she stood out!


----------



## Lara

Maya Angelou...(necklace lotsa' dots)
Women's History Month


----------



## Lara

"Strong Women are Shaping History Now"


----------



## Lara

Women in History (Lotsa' Dots & Spots)
Upper left is Mae Jemison...1st Black Woman in Space
The 2 Women on the right are artists using technology
Bottom left...I have no idea who the woman is but has to do with tech


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Women in History Month


----------



## Lara

Choir of Angels (The Beethoven Frieze) 1902  Gustav Klimt​


----------



## Lara

Catrin Welz-Stein


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Yummy Cuppy Cake . . .


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

A peaceful Monarch butterfly in this Zen setting


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

"High Tide"


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

You are My Sunshine


----------



## Lara

"Her Strength"


----------



## Lara

Vintage Fashion


----------



## Lara

Jean Harlowe


----------



## Lara

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Victor

If you like  dot pointilist artwork, check Sara O'Connors website. I met her once.


----------



## Lara

Mae West ...."I'm NO Angel" 1933


----------



## Lara

Marie Claire Italia... Holly Mae Saker


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Lotsa dots and spots and blood.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> Lotsa dots and spots and blood.


Well, this was the closest thread I could find to spatters and splatters! Great accuracy though, ya think?


----------



## Lara

Victor said:


> If you like  dot pointilist artwork, check Sara O'Connors website. I met her once.


Thank you @Victor  I do like pointillism so I searched for Sara O'Connor. I couldn't access her website because you have to belong to Facebook and I don't. But I was able to see a video of Sara speaking  and some examples of her work. She's a lovely lady and her work is beautiful. 

In the video Sara was promoting interest in her art shows she's featured in around the country...including the Delray Florida Festival of the Arts last January. Darn, I've been wanting to visit that Arts District down there. But I did notice it's every year so maybe next time. Thank you for letting us know about it. It was very kind of you to take the time to post the info.


----------



## Lara

Twiggy


----------



## Lara

What can I say? Surrealism.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Title: "View in my Room"


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Vintage Nylon Silk Stockings


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Shhhh...just LK


----------



## Lara

Butterflies make everything so soft and gentle...and kind and loving.


----------



## Lara

*Buttercups* & Butterflies


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Strawberry Seed Dots and Milk Spots Macro


----------



## SmoothSeas

This is a common collared lizard (Crotaphytus Collaris). This species of reptile have extremely powerful jaws and can run on their hind legs. They are typically found in dry regions of Mexico and the south-central region of the United States.


​


----------



## Lara

Beaded Necklace by Nadya Gerber from Germany


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

isn't he neat...


​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

Lake Superior Agates


----------



## Lara

Thank you, @RubyK
Now I know what this rock is that I found on the beach here in North Carolina...Agate
It's not polished and not sure I want to. It would be prettier but I like it natural too.
Took this pic with my old iphone10


----------



## RubyK

@Lara ~ I had never heard of agates until I moved to Minnesota.  I'd love to see it polished.


----------



## Lara

If I get the nerve to polish my agate, you will be the first to be alerted here @RubyK. I think its a rarity for NC.

I've been picking these Capiz Shells up off the beach because I love how they shine without having to polish them.
They are rather plentiful here. I took this photo of them because I opened the door and the sun showed off the Palm's shadow on my daughters end table next to the couch. I lucked out because I didn't stage it that way. I'd love to take credit lol.

...And they are lotsa' spots and dots!


----------



## Lara

Spider Chrysanthemum


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RnR




----------



## Lara

Black & White Cube


----------



## Lara

It's moving. This is not a GIF nor video. This moves on it's own with the help of our self-motion.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

Buck, Branches, & Birds Art


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Pretty Pink Paws


----------



## SmoothSeas

double-dosing here...

spots on the owl; spots on the ladybug...

and check out the owl, trying to see down the side of his nose...



​


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> It's moving. This is not a GIF nor video. This moves on it's own with the help of our self-motion.
> 
> View attachment 213571


not moving. Maybe later.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Happy First Day of Spring


----------



## Lara

This is Jasmine and will bloom from Spring until fall.
Some varieties have a pretty scent...some have no scent.


----------



## Jace

Dots of color: Originally from Madagascar, the polka dot plant(also called the freckle-face plant)
has leaves with spots of white, pink, red and green.

They are popular houseplants because they are so pretty and don't need much light.


(I know one of the "talented  people here on the forum"...will help...post a picture)


----------



## Lara

Jace said:


> Dots of color: Originally from Madagascar, the polka dot plant(also called the freckle-face plant)
> has leaves with spots of white, pink, red and green. They are popular houseplants because they are so pretty and don't need much light.



These Madagascar Polka Dot Plants are beautiful, Jace!


----------



## Jace

Lara said:


> These Madagascar Polka Dot Plants are beautiful, Jace!
> 
> View attachment 214157
> 
> View attachment 214161
> 
> View attachment 214158


Thank you, Lara--(love your name)-- they are...good job!!


----------



## Lara

Japanese Toad Lily


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Amazon Echo Dot ~ Diane Von Furstenberg Makeover Design


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


>


WOAH! Than's cool!


----------



## JonSR77

from my modeling days.  I am not as thin as I was in this picture.  But I still love cars and beards and beers.

And I LOVE POLKA DOTS!


----------



## Lara

Lotsa' Glitzy Dots


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

A desert iguana. These small and bright inhabitants of the arid rocky areas of North America can change color depending on the lighting or habitat.


​


----------



## Lara

Academy Awards 2022 Cate Blanchett in Tiffany Aqua floral spots
Léa Seydoux at the Sag Awards wearing black & white polka dots


----------



## Lara

Good morning...one dot

I took this iphone photo yesterday morning 7am of the Sunrise from our deck

beyond the pier on the NC Coast. Sand dune is in the foreground.

No edit other than to lighten it a little to make it match what I was seeing.

Believe it or not, the original was more color-saturated and brighter than this.

Yesterday the sea was calm but this morning...

the sea is wild, the tide is high, the wind is strong.


----------



## Lara

Victoria's Secret


----------



## Lara

Science News​Jupiter’s Great Red Spot has company.​Meet the Great Cold Spot. ​Aurora may fuel colder mark in planet’s northern atmosphere​*SPOTTED  *Jupiter’s northern aurora, shown in this Hubble Space Telescope image,
may help generate the newly detected “Great Cold Spot” in the planet’s atmosphere.
J. NICHOLS/UNIVERSITY OF LEICESTER, NASA, ESA


----------



## SmoothSeas

a most beautiful birdie...



​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara

SmoothSeas said:


> a most beautiful birdie...


All of your photos of nature's flora and fauna are amazing!! Thank you SmoothSeas


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Good morning...one dot
> 
> I took this iphone photo yesterday morning 7am of the Sunrise from our deck
> 
> beyond the pier on the NC Coast. Sand dune is in the foreground.
> 
> No edit other than to lighten it a little to make it match what I was seeing.
> 
> Believe it or not, the original was more color-saturated and brighter than this.
> 
> Yesterday the sea was calm but this morning...
> 
> the sea is wild, the tide is high, the wind is strong.
> 
> View attachment 215354


Red sky at night-
Sailor's delight

Red sky at dawn-
Sailors take warn


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

@RadishRose ,
I just noticed that your Avatar in Dots matches 
George Clooney in Dots and Blair Eadie in Dots. 
Clever


----------



## Lara

Taylor Swift and the
WW II RAF Royal Airforce Plane in the
Wildest Dreams Music Video 

The RAF plane (Royal Air Force) of Britain fought the Nazi Air Force (Luftwaffe) during the Battle of Britain in World War II for air supremacy.

If the Nazis had defeated the RAF, they would’ve invaded and likely conquered England (and likely won WWII). Though outnumbered, the RAF ended up defeating the Nazis, and the date on which Hitler had originally planned the ground invasion (15 September 1940) ended up being the day of their retreat (which is now celebrated as Battle of Britain Day).


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> @RadishRose ,
> I just noticed that your Avatar in Dots matches
> George Clooney in Dots and Blair Eadie in Dots.
> Clever


So it does! I hadn't noticed.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Beautiful Optical Illusions in Black & White


----------



## Lara

Banggai Cardinal Fish


----------



## Lara

Easter Morning by Jen Norton
_"Easter Morning, one of my favorite stories from the Bible, is of
Mary Magdalene and the women visiting the tomb on Easter morning"... __Jen Norton_


----------



## Lara

Pins and sequins Easter Eggs


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> So it does! I hadn't noticed.


Even the wings have dots!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Happy Easter


----------



## Lara

Easter Egg Colorful Easter Eggs Holiday Spring​


----------



## Bretrick




----------



## Lara

I call this "Easter Breakfast at Tiffany's"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Easter Eggs LED string of Lights


----------



## Lara

Glowing Easter Eggs


----------



## Lara

This Spinning Ball is pretty COOL...


----------



## Lara

Big Bucks Competing for Male Dominance as they seek Does


----------



## Lara

Only dogs can pull off a photo of their nostrils looking adorable


----------



## Lara

Bisa Butler...quilt artist


----------



## Lara

Princess Charlotte


----------



## Lara

George Clooney & Amal wearing spotted coat in 2017


----------



## Lara

A rare Zebra with dots and spots instead of stripes...


----------



## Mizmo

apparently they are good for our health like this


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Lara

Elon Musk SpaceX's Starlink Satellites
for the purpose of beaming down high-speed internet to the entire world.
The photo comes from a 2 year old article so I'm curious as to whether 
they are still increasing the number of these due to all of the controversies surrounding it.
Mostly, the issues are space debris and light pollution since they're very shiny.


----------



## Lara

Meet Dottie


----------



## Meanderer

_Dotting your Eyes......._


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Tricyrtis-Hirta "Blue Wonder"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


>


----------



## Lara

Verbena (aka Garden Verbain)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Is it my imagination or are all the female bluebirds 
on the right and all the male bluebirds on the left?


----------



## Lara

Bluebonnet Garden by Hailey E Herrera


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Poppy


----------



## Lara

Crochet Lace Art








The Urchins interact with natural light during the day, and glow when illuminated at night.  The mysteriously hovering and glowing large Urchins create a sense of magic as if time has stopped.

When viewers enter into the Urchins, they will be surrounded by a single layer of glowing, lacy surface, where they can enjoy the detail and texture of the Urchins and see the city, water and the sky through this visual filter.  When other viewers see the occupants in the Urchins, the occupants will glow within the lacy room, creating an illusion of ethereal levitation of the occupants, while the occupants become a part of the art work.


----------



## Lara

moth
fine*art*
*america*


----------



## Lara

Yellow canary songbird


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Lady Bug wearing early morning dewdrops
Macro Photos


----------



## Lara

macro photography


----------



## Bretrick




----------



## Bretrick




----------



## Lara

Giant Budgies Flock. Australian Outback. Drought. 
Close-up these look like what we call Parakeets in the US. But sadly, we only see them in pet stores.


----------



## Bretrick




----------



## Lara

Japanese Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Lara

Japanese Cherry Blossom Tree 
"Blossom Umbrella" painted by Erté


----------



## Lara

Japanese Feathers & Azaleas


----------



## Lara

Japanese Umbrella & Azaleas


----------



## Lara

Gold Leaf and acrylic paint


----------



## Lara

" Have you seen my cupcake with sprinkles on top? "


----------



## Lara

" What Dots? "


----------



## Lara

Speaking of Spots...has anyone "spotted" this guy in their bathtub?


----------



## Bretrick




----------



## Lara

^ Post #854: Very cool @Bretrick  The fish must think the sky is falling ^

The Three Bears, ...and this bed is just right


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

The Wonder of Bubbles


----------



## Lara

Piglet asleep upon the Strawberry


----------



## Lara

Elegant Indian Street Wedding


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara

Chickadees


----------



## Lara

Me wearing Spots & Dots  
This photo of me was taken by my daughter
when they treated me to the Azalea Festival 
a couple of years ago. I don't usually wear big bright flowers 
on hats but they gifted  it to me for Mother's Day


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

Strawberry Finch!


​


----------



## Lara

@SmoothSeas Those birds are so beautiful with such brilliant colors!
And then there's THIS bird...


----------



## Lara

It's not a GIF. If you see this wall move you may have had too much coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

My dog, Bella, once slowly approached a wild lizard while his mouth was
fully open, teeth showing, and ready to bite. But as she got about a foot from 
him he slowly closed his mouth and Bella touched his  nose with her nose for
about 10 seconds. Then he turned and calmly walked away when he saw me.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

just way too cute...  and look at the size of them paws...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

Blazing Blue Eastern Collared Lizard...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Little Boys and Raindrops


----------



## Lara

Little Girls and Sundrops


----------



## Lara

Red Lights and Headlights


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Lotsa SPOTS......


----------



## Lara

_Art Nouveau Jewelry 
by René Lalique  
Diamonds and Pearls and Beads...Oh my _


----------



## Lara

René Lalique continued...


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Dreamy


----------



## Lara

Human Metal-Washer Sculptures


----------



## RadishRose

an English favorite dessert......


----------



## Lara

The Bungalow Restaurant in Cape Town


----------



## Lara

Kombucha Glazed Nantucket Bay Diver Scallops, Bamboo Rice, Green Coconut Curry,
Sea Beans, Butternut Squash, Quail Eggs, Caviar, Sea Foam & Sea Corals.
chefofinstagram​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Kombucha Glazed Nantucket Bay Diver Scallops, Bamboo Rice, Green Coconut Curry,
> Sea Beans, Butternut Squash, Quail Eggs, Caviar, Sea Foam & Sea Corals.
> chefofinstagram​View attachment 232474


how pretty


----------



## Lara

Boris Indrikov


----------



## Lara

Starry Starry Night


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Pearly Whites


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

*Close your eyes *
and dream of Lotsa' Dots and Spots


----------



## Lara

Sunrise Reflections _by Ton Dubbledam_


----------



## Lara

Rebecca Rivers at Rivers Edge Studio


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

*Tie some flowers in your hair.*



_Image via: Giovanna Battaglia at the Met Gala_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer

_Cool Dots........!_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis

Eminem M and M Candy Mosaic by Paul Van Scott​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

_Bejeweled Bedazzled Beeeautiful Sea Shell_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

George Shipperley


----------



## Lara

Resurgence & Ecologist Magazine
A British bi-monthly magazine covering environmental issues, engaged activism, philosophy, arts and ethical living. 
In 1973 – and for the next 43 years – the Editor-in-Chief was former Jain monk and author Satish Kumar.


----------



## Lara

Daria Petrilli


----------



## Bretrick

The Golden Spiny Tailed Gecko
Found only in the Australian state of Queensland



When threatened, these Geckos have a unique ability to squirt a sticky and foul smelling liquid straight at their predator.
This is shot from their tail and smalls like crushed legume seeds, It is also an eye irritant.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Beaded Necklace


----------



## Lara

Dotted Ballet "In Search of Balance"


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Pleasant dreams to all and a...


----------



## Lara

Maybe it's just me but I see this as lotsa' dots


----------



## Lara

_"Emmie and Her Child" ~Mary Cassatt
_


----------



## Lara

I'm either early, late or on time, but Happy Birthday to everyone from Lotsa' Dots


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Fruit Salads...The white balls with black dots are Passion Fruit
The yellow are Nectarines. The Red are Pomegranate Seeds


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Fruit Salads...The white balls with black dots are Passion Fruit
> The yellow are Nectarines. The Red are Pomegranate Seeds
> View attachment 236927View attachment 236933
> View attachment 236932View attachment 236928


These are so beautiful!


----------



## Meanderer

_Dalmatian Nation.....



_


----------



## Lara

Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## Lara

Yayoi Kusama


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Kiwi Coconut Chia Popsicles...first make Chia pudding by 
soaking Chia Seeds in Coconut Milk at least 4 hours so the seeds 
are plump. Poor the Chia pudding in popsicle molds, add sliced Kiwi, freeze.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

Dessert Plate: 
French Macarons, Berries & Dark Chocolate lines


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> View attachment 235920


"Damn that slurry sprayer, I'll have to stand under the waterfall now."


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Those are STUNNING Radish Rose! Love the Bees!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

@katlupe Yikes, I looked closely and they're all round stickers! That's beyond "Lotsa' Dots" haha

Whimsical Collage


----------



## Lara

A baked confectionary of some sort:
Betty Boop diving head first into cookies or tarts?
Or Betty Boop with her petticoats up over her head?
I give up.


----------



## Lara

Fiddle Leaf Fern(?) and dew drops


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## katlupe

Lara said:


> @katlupe Yikes, I looked closely and they're all round stickers! That's beyond "Lotsa' Dots" haha
> 
> Whimsical Collage
> View attachment 237352View attachment 237353


Imagine cleaning that room up after the party is over!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

cactus cup cakes


----------



## Lara

Buttercups & Cherry Blossoms in Fields of Green & Gold


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


>


That's so clear and so beautiful RadishRose.
And Autumn will officially arrive on Thursday the 22nd


----------



## Lara

Reflection of light off dew drops on a Chinese Lantern Plant (see below)


----------



## Lara

White Albino Peacock


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> White Albino Peacock
> View attachment 239540View attachment 239541


Magical!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Cake Popsicles


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

_Leopardskin print and diamonds_


----------



## Lethe200

This is our spotted tabby, a stray who adopted us last year. Looks to be mostly Egyptian Mau, our vet estimated he was about 8 yrs old when he moved in. He has a "cauliflower", or deformed, ear on his left. Very sweet and mellow-dispositioned cat.


----------



## Meanderer

Leopard and cheetah are two mammals you may be quite familiar from childhood picture books. But are you sure you can tell them apart in the wild?  (Video)


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## OldFeller

Kaila said:


> I love this thread.
> I can't explain why; the reasons are inexplicable, but I am enjoying it. Thanks!


For me it's great to see dots and spots somewhere outside of my eyeballs.


----------



## 1955

RadishRose said:


>


I found 9 without breaking a sweat:

1) umbrella middle section yellow vs purple
2) Doggie is running opposite direction
3) Puddle under girl holding cup left side vs no puddle right side
4) Kid in bucket left side eyes open vs closed on right side
5) Girl holding bucket has different hairline left side vs right side
6) Girl holding umbrella has 4 hair ties on left side vs 3 on right side
7) Girl holding bucket has white stripe on dress left side vs none right side
8) Yellow umbrella handle laying on ground left is visible vs not visible on right
9) Brown blotch by girls foot holding umbrella left side vs none right side 

There’s probably 1 more just because 10 would a nice round number!


----------



## RadishRose

1955 said:


> I found 9 without breaking a sweat:
> 
> 1) umbrella middle section yellow vs purple
> 2) Doggie is running opposite direction
> 3) Puddle under girl holding cup left side vs no puddle right side
> 4) Kid in bucket left side eyes open vs closed on right side
> 5) Girl holding bucket has different hairline left side vs right side
> 6) Girl holding umbrella has 4 hair ties on left side vs 3 on right side
> 7) Girl holding bucket has white stripe on dress left side vs none right side
> 8) Yellow umbrella handle laying on ground left is visible vs not visible on right
> 9) Brown blotch by girls foot holding umbrella left side vs none right side
> 
> There’s probably 1 more just because 10 would a nice round number!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## 1955

RadishRose said:


>


So how many are there?


----------



## RadishRose

1955 said:


> So how many are there?


Oh heck I have no idea. You did better than I did, so I applaud you.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

1955 said:


> I found 9 without breaking a sweat:
> 
> 1) umbrella middle section yellow vs purple
> 2) Doggie is running opposite direction
> 3) Puddle under girl holding cup left side vs no puddle right side
> 4) Kid in bucket left side eyes open vs closed on right side
> 5) Girl holding bucket has different hairline left side vs right side
> 6) Girl holding umbrella has 4 hair ties on left side vs 3 on right side
> 7) Girl holding bucket has white stripe on dress left side vs none right side
> 8) Yellow umbrella handle laying on ground left is visible vs not visible on right
> 9) Brown blotch by girls foot holding umbrella left side vs none right side
> 
> There’s probably 1 more just because 10 would a nice round number!


WTG 1955!!!!!! I didn't notice as many as you! Fun...thanks for posting it


----------



## Lara

polar playtime...sitting in snowballs


----------



## katlupe




----------



## OneEyedDiva

A cute pair of knee socks I bought at Dollar Tree (when things were still $1).


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

At first glance I thought they were Fruit Loops.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did this using a color by number app on my tablet and boy was it time consuming! It took me a couple of months of intermittent coloring to finish it.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

_ Merry Christmas to all _


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara

Klimt


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> View attachment 259609


How pretty!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> How pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Lara

Snowy Owl in flight


----------



## katlupe




----------

